# Career plan for my younger brother



## vickybat (May 4, 2014)

Hello everyone,

As the title suggests, i'm kind of worried about my brother who is much younger than me. He's just got promoted to 10th grade and studies at DAV public school in my hometown i.e cuttack.
He is a bright boy but very negligent towards his studies. He's not interested in science or even computers at that matter. For this reason, i'm not able to devise a career path for him.
Technical stuff bores him too. I used to teach him when i was at my hometown and he was able to grasp all concepts well.

But now i'm away from home. Being an Oracle Siebel Consultant, i'm a CRM guy now. This kind of job is going to force me to travel to different client locations in India and across the world, depending on the various end markets. So i won't be able to spend much time in guiding him considering my tight busy schedule.

So guys all i need is a good full proof career plan, that would help my brother in the long run and devise a plan of action to work on his career from this day, considering the harsh competitive world that we all live in.

My questions are:

1. If he's not interested in science at school level, should he drop it in higher studies later? His grades are average because he's completely disinterested.
2. Should he purse commerce after school? Then go on to study BBA and later MBA.

I'm thinking to wait it out and decide according to the marks he receives in 10th board. But i get a bit worried about him.
I've tried to teach him programming, get his interest in computers, but all went in vain. He's very bright and if he works hard, he has the potential to succeed in any field.

Honestly, there was no one to guide me in my days except for my elder brother who is as older than me as i'm to my brother. He's the reason for my success and all the programming, knowledge i have. Without him, i wouldn't have made this far in my career. He's himself very busy considering his position now (Vice President Consumer Product Goods and Life Sciences at ITC Infotech). Technically he was a CRM guy too and has worked too hard to reach the position he's in now, side by side inspiring me to follow his path.

Sadly, i'm not able to be that kind of role model for my younger brother. I've tried but not able to spark any kind of interest in him.

So guys, what should i do? What options are there for my brother, so that he can be successful in the outside world. I don't know if its too early to think or not, but i feel there always should be a plan of action to fall in.

Waiting for the expert suggestions from the highly talented and dedicated TDF members who are themselves extremely successful in life. It's been 5 years since i joined this forum.
Must say it has had a huge part in shaping my own career.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 4, 2014)

Apart from Science and Engineering,

Your brother has other  options based on stream choosen in 11th and 12th.Few areas of jobs other than Engg-

Law - You have NALSAR - top notch for law school offering bachelors in law with good career prospects . Don't go beyond NALSAR.

Finance - You have decent scope.I think delhi university , loyola kinda of top schools get best jobs. After Bcom , a MBA  will fetch decent job in Business or Finance. 
             You can also join Banks, etc.If you get though ICFAI exam , you can become CA.

Medicine - Very tough to get and costly but if your bro likes let him try.


You can research other career path on *www.careers360.com/

It has plenty of information to shortlist what he likes. Best of luck.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 31, 2014)

I think, you are taking too much stress. Max 1st grade students and parents does. But I'd say better speak to him and ask him what he wants to do. Not everyone loves science and computers or engineering. That's why there's commerce and arts.

Does he likes Life Science? Doctor is another option.

Max. people thinks commerce and arts have no future but if you are one of them, then believe me if he becomes a mere tax consultant some day who files IT Returns for those engineering guys, incomes more than them. So he can take up BBA or BBM after that can move through general line.

Other paths include Teacher (another great carrer, income is great, job timing is much much less comaring to IT guys, no pressure at all, and ofcourse 3-4 months holidays a year )

Hotel Management (great income, great opputunities to Travel).

So I'd say better talk to him, and try to know his aspirations instead of putting your aspirations into him.


----------

